

OwnCloud 7 is released today - techload
https://owncloud.org/news/

======
gergles
Here's a link to the actual press release: [https://owncloud.com/get-public-
cloud-flexibility-files-self...](https://owncloud.com/get-public-cloud-
flexibility-files-self-hosted-owncloud-7-community-edition-2-2/)

The link in the OP doesn't actually mention v7 being released at all.

------
celias
Mac OS X is still not supported for running the server due to unicode issues -
[http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/admin_manual/installation...](http://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/admin_manual/installation/installation_macos.html)

------
socceroos
A nice upgrade! I'm glad the UI is getting constant attention - it leaves a
bit to be desired.

